# Apache2 error: Cannot reinit SSLMutex

## devon

Has anyone seen this error before? I have searched Google but I cannot find anything helpful.

```
[Mon Jul 14 20:27:26 2003] [warn] (13)Permission denied: Cannot reinit SSLMutex

[Mon Jul 14 20:27:26 2003] [warn] (13)Permission denied: Cannot reinit SSLMutex
```

I am running Apache 2.0.47 which I just upgraded to. I was getting problems with 2.0.46 and I hoped the upgrade would fix it.  :Sad: 

----------

## ckdake

is ssl in your USE variable?  are you using mod_ssl?  if not sticking it there with a recompile (probably with apache2 in there as well) may fix things.  Is it affecting anything other than giving an error message?

----------

## devon

*sigh* I am still banging my head against this one.

 *ckdake wrote:*   

> is ssl in your USE variable? are you using mod_ssl? if not sticking it there with a recompile (probably with apache2 in there as well) may fix things. Is it affecting anything other than giving an error message?

 

SSL worked before. I think when I moving some httpd/ssl log files, I moved/removed the httpd-ssl_mutex file by accident.  :Sad:  I can try re-installing Apache2, but I have to use that as a last resort.

Can someone who is running SSL do the following for me?

```
# egrep ssl_mutex ssl.conf

SSLMutex  file:/var/log/httpd-ssl_mutex

# ls -l /var/log/httpd-ssl_mutex

# file /var/log/httpd-ssl_mutex
```

Please note you may have to substitute your correct ssl.conf file.  :Smile: 

----------

